# Suggestions: Fluxbox vs openbox vs blackbox vs emerald



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Fluxbox vs Openbox vs Blackbox vs Emerald*

Which one is the better than others and more customizable? (emerald already messed my system twice, then i got to know it doesnt play well with Unity :facepalm
Suggest me more if i didn't include anything up there ^^


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Emerald is the high end one but to be honest the most customizable and can make the nicest WM i'd say is xfwm4 with the rest of the xfce4 environment.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Fluxbox and Openbox have command line tools for customisation.
You will need to edit confiog files to make changes to menues etc.

Steves idea of Xfce4 is a good suggestion and there are some more screenshots
on this link below:

10 of the best Linux window managers | News | TechRadar


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I'd like to try out the xfwm4, if that's available individually... ^^
Btw, i didnt try to customize xfce yet as I still didnt get the font problem solved :/


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

What distro where you using?


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

SteveThePirate said:


> What distro where you using?


ubuntustudio Steve, here's the thread... http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/xfce-fonts-problem-664395.html


----------

